# Icone du logiciel et non aperçu



## just (22 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
j'essaie tant bien que mal de passer os10 à mon gout mais je rencontre un problème avec le remplacement des îcones.
J'ai par exemple une îcone que je souhaite remplacer, dans le finder je vois son aperçu. Quand je fais lire les informations, l'îcone en haut à droite n'est pas une miniature mais l'îcone du soft qui l'ouvre : aperçut par exemple. Donc au final avec un pomme+c pomme+v je ne fais que remplacer une îcone par l'îcone d'aperçu...
J'ai le même problème avec candy bar...

Faut-il configurer ses images de manières spéciale ? elles sont pourtant en 128*128 png...

Merci pour votre aide 

françois


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2007)

bonjour !
tu pourrais expliquer plus clairement ton problème ? 
quelles icones cherches-tu à remplacer ?
il n'y a pas besoin d'un format spécial, tu fais Pomme-C sur n'importe quelle image/photo/icone (format jpeg/png, etc ...) puis tu vas dans les infos du dossier ou de l'application dont tu veux modifier l'icone, tu selectionnes l'icone et tu fais Pomme-V, et voilà !
Sinon effectivement Candybar peut te faciliter la tâche si tu souhaite remplacer un très grand nombre d'icones, et notamment celles du système (le Finder par exemple).


----------



## zacromatafalgar (22 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

Pour pouvoir copier l'icône d'une image source, il est impératif que cette image aie une icône personnalisée.

Ce que tu vois dans l'aperçu n'est que la représentation du contenu du fichier.

J'ai fais un droplet qui crée les icônes personnalisées  aux fichiers qui y sont déposés, tu peux le télécharger ici


----------



## just (22 Septembre 2007)

Merci zacromatafalgar !
Pour prendre un exemple de ce qui se passait : j'avais une image de dossier qui me plaisait. Je fais lire les infos. Dans la zone aper&#231;ut, sans probl&#232;me je vois mon image. Mais en haut &#224; droite, j'ai l'&#238;cone de l'application aper&#231;ut, ou photoshop etc...
Mais avec ton droplet tout s'est arrang&#233; ! merci !


----------



## zacromatafalgar (22 Septembre 2007)

Tant mieux si tout roule comme tu veux maintenant, il faut que je te précise un point, les fichiers déposés sur mon dropet ont leurs dates de création changées pour la date du jour


----------



## just (22 Septembre 2007)

ce n'est pas trop grave &#231;a encore , vu le service qu'il rend !


----------



## just (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,


je relance le topic deux ans plus tard car le droplet ne fonctionne plus avec Lion !
Savez-vous comment générer des miniatures par une autre manière ?


f.


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Septembre 2011)

just a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> je relance le topic deux ans plus tard car le droplet ne fonctionne plus avec Lion !
> ...


Bonjour

Regarde ce post pour voir si c'est le genre de résultat que tu recherche.

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/affi...ichiers-sur-le-bureau-676512.html#post8440862

Le code a été écrit pour Léopard, La version envoyé à *gmaa* est une version Snow Léopard (qui marche aussi avec Léopard).

Non testé avec Lion, vue que je ne le possède pas.

@+


----------

